
Belief in Fake News Is Associated with Delusionality - threatofrain
https://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/S2211368118301050
======
threatofrain
> Participants were recruited via Amazon’s Mechanical Turk (MTurk) in two
> waves (Study 1: n = 502, Study 2: n = 446; Demographics: SI Section S1).

